# I want a fish....



## nicklovgren (Jan 14, 2007)

One that can live in a small tank, 10 gallons at the most, cause I don't have alot of room right now. I might get a bigger tank someday. I wanted something with vibrant colors or just something that looks diffrent.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

You'll need to cycle the tank before adding fish.

There are lots of choices. Neons, glowlights, _Danio choprae_, harlequin rasboras, cherry barbs, golden pencilfish and cories.


----------



## nicklovgren (Jan 14, 2007)

i like those neons.....i just googled them
so are there any downfalls to them such as they are dirty or anything like that?


----------



## nicklovgren (Jan 14, 2007)

i don't wanna be someone who just goes and buys some random fish cuz i think it's pretty or some 15 year old girl that works at petco or whever tells me is a good fish. I want a fish I know something about.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

nicklovgren said:


> i like those neons.....i just googled them
> so are there any downfalls to them such as they are dirty or anything like that?


They are sensitive like other tetras so you'll need to wait until your tank has suspassed about 4-6 months from the time it finished cycling. Danios are good fish to begin with. Be careful as they jump.


----------



## nicklovgren (Jan 14, 2007)

i actually seen the wrong fish on the search. I don't like tetras. I am looking at other sites and don't really know.


----------



## nicklovgren (Jan 14, 2007)

how about guppys


----------



## nicklovgren (Jan 14, 2007)

what do you think of these Kuhli Loach?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

nicklovgren said:


> how about guppys


Stick with the males. They are quite too prolific IMO. Kuhlis aren't bad. 4 in a 10 gallons is excellent. Make sure substrate is not sharp as they tend to injure themselves when they bury themselves under them. You'll rarely see the kuhlis unless you can turn on the flashlight in the middle of the night. Also, check the filter to make sure the filter intakes have strainer to prevent them from going inside the filter and possibly killed by the impellor in it.


----------



## nicklovgren (Jan 14, 2007)

now I think I want a dwarf puffer


----------



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

Dwarf Puffers are ok in a 10 Gallon, but remember, if you buy those, you can't buy other fish too. You can't really have a community with puffers.

You can get some very interesting Tetras, don't disregard them straight away. Some suggestions for you to research are Cardinal Tetras, Glowlight Tetras, Rummynose Tetras, Bleeding Heart Tetras, Lemon Tetras, Black Phantom Tetras, Diamond Tetra, Red Eye Tetra and Emperor Tetra.

Kuhlis, or so i have heard, need 20 Gallons or more, so Loaches aren't best suited to a 10 Gallon.

Guppies are very bright colours, and, if you get them from a good reputable dealer, hardy fish. You can't keep them with fin-nippers though, and they will breed like MAD! I recommend sticking to just males.
EDIT: I just noticed Blue had commented on the Guppies.

Your tank needs to cycle, so, if you want them to live, it will be a couple of months before you can buy fish.  
Good luck.


----------

